# House of fallen soldier, Cambs, Mar15



## The Wombat (Apr 10, 2015)

*First of three sites on another amusing day out with KM Punk & Frizman.

Thanks to Frizman for finding this one – he was going to call it Kylie cottage, after finding a Kylie calendar there. But it turns out this site has been done before, and known as House of the fallen soldier.

You never know if a derelict house is going to be empty or full of interesting gems. This was absolutely full of belongings of the former occupants, including personal photos & furniture, but unfortunately kids, vandals & thieves have long since raped the property.

The building is also showing signs of becoming structurally unsound.

Would be interesting to know the storey behind this place…*


































































thanks for looking...


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry state that. Sad how houses end up like this. Great set of pictures as per Mr Wombat.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice one looks a fantastic place!


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2015)

Bloody shame it's bin trashed, You shot a nice set of pics through, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 10, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Sorry state that. Sad how houses end up like this. Great set of pictures as per Mr Wombat.



Thanks Hughie 



UrbanX said:


> Nice one looks a fantastic place!



Thanks UrbanX
Also got a report for Houghton grange to post up; will get it up soon; I know you visited there a few years back


----------



## Potter (Apr 10, 2015)

Always nice to see lots of things left


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2015)

cheers wombat for an up to date post of this place, wondered how long it would be, it did have an onsite caravan soon after myself an cunningplans little trip, shortly after... good collection of shots though, that living room was packed of items, same as upstairs!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 11, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> cheers wombat for an up to date post of this place, wondered how long it would be, it did have an onsite caravan soon after myself an cunningplans little trip, shortly after... good collection of shots though, that living room was packed of items, same as upstairs!



Thanks MB 
I'd had a look through your report.
There was no caravan on site on our visit. The place was loaded full of belongings, but it had been ransacked, and the sofa ttipped over. There were loads of photos everywhere


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 11, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> *
> Would be interesting to know the storey behind this place…*
> ..



You have the location, and I suspect many pointers from the documentary remains in the house (names etc) to allow you to research the story. This one should be quite straight forward via land registry and old electoral rolls etc.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 11, 2015)

I keep hoping I find somewhere like this, nice pictures. An interesting story behind this house no doubt.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2015)

Might be a hell of mess but you still got a great set of images


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 18, 2015)

Many thanks guys


----------

